# kigtropin



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone have any feedback on these kits?

much appreciated


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

done kigtropin for a few months last year, what is it you want to know...


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

freddee said:


> done kigtropin for a few months last year, what is it you want to know...


just what to know how it compares to other GH klits, Jintropin, Hyges etc


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Just started on these last night, interested in any feedback also.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Rich-B said:


> Just started on these last night, interested in any feedback also.


are there any security sticks or codes to check if the kits are legit etc?

just googled Kigtropin and got some pics of the boxes, just wondered if there was any sticks or codes on the boxes etc?


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

hey guys what are the best brands I hear Hyges and Kefei are quite good,

Are kefei any good


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

i've seen these about and no codes or nothing..but heard they going around well and people like them


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

danny187 said:


> hey guys what are the best brands I hear Hyges and Kefei are quite good,
> 
> Are kefei any good


i know someone whos on Kefei at the moment, switched onto them from Jins, and he seems over the moon with it.

TBH i never heard of Kefei till last night.


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Clubber Lang said:


> are there any security sticks or codes to check if the kits are legit etc?
> 
> just googled Kigtropin and got some pics of the boxes, just wondered if there was any sticks or codes on the boxes etc?


I haven't even checked mate, I trust my source so didn't bother.

I've never used Kefei's, there were quite afew dodgy reports going around about them a few years ago and that put me off them ever since. I'd defo steer clear of Jins at the moment though, there's apparently very few legit batches of these around these days.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Kigs kick ass.......


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Khaos said:


> Kigs kick ass.......


LOL, that's good to know, do you find them as good as Hyges?

What dose do you use?


----------



## Origin (Feb 5, 2009)

Using Kigtropin at the mo and its very good! At just 5iu per day is doing the job well.


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

Rich-B said:


> LOL, that's good to know, do you find them as good as Hyges?
> 
> What dose do you use?


5iu a day


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Same here except I'm dosing it 10iu EOD.

Do you rate them as good as Hyges?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

not used hyges bro


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

How long have you been on the 5iu for?


----------



## Khaos1436114653 (Aug 28, 2009)

i was using it a few weeks back then i got some GHRP6 and CJC(the stuff is better than sex) i use the kigs after a ghrp/cjc shot


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

looking at a box now, there are batch numbers, no bar codes, nothing has changed from the HGH I used, you will need your own bac water, you confused me with the word kit.... I have just got some of the igtropin IGF13lr and rated that as well...


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

I had kefis a while ago and was impressed, the cts was unreal (in a nice,horrible way lol) still like hyge tho aint tried king...


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

Khaos said:


> i was using it a few weeks back then i got some GHRP6 and CJC(the stuff is better than sex) i use the kigs after a ghrp/cjc shot


What's so good about the CJC?


----------

